

Windows 10 marks the end of 'pay once, use forever' software - aceperry
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/31/rising_and_ongoing_cost_of_windows/

======
chmike
I have my finger hanging over the mouse button ready to click install Ubuntu.
I'm not a cash cow waiting to be milked.

~~~
Rockdtben
I will be switching to Ubuntu as well. I have encouraged my friends to do the
same.

------
teaneedz
What will Microsoft be doing a year from now in regards to pricing and
services? This really requires some clarity, because so far Win10 is not
looking good from a privacy perspective IMO. It's not easy to recommend an
upgrade right now with so much unanswered questions regarding data usage and
price roadmap. What is their strategy after the first year?

~~~
matthewarkin
Pricing for Windows 10 has been announced, $110 for Home and $199 for Pro. You
have 1 year to upgrade for free, then you have a license for Windows 10
forever for that machine and you'll be supported for the lifetime of that
device (as defined by Microsoft). If you don't upgrade within that year then
you'd have to pay for the upgrade.

